#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Overt Thai racism

## Mister Fixit

Most foreigners know that many Thais are  racist or have at least a   disdain for foreigners, but it's usually  behind your back. I just had   my first openly racist remark made to me  yesterday in over 8 years here  - by a Government  Official!

  The Thai Massage centre and school at  the Ministry of Public Health were holding  4 x 1/2 day sessions for  free   on English for Massage so my g/f went. I tagged along, hoping to  sit   at the back and then help her later with anything she didn't  understand,  but I was asked to leave.

 When I asked why as it was free anyway, I was told 'You can't stay in here because *you aren't  Thai*'!   Jeez, if someone had said that to a foreigner in the UK or any  other   civilised country, the police would have been on them like a ton  of   bricks for racial discrimination! Disgusting behaviour!

 I  hit the roof at them in Thai, but didn't want to embarrass the g/f   too much, but  heads are gonna roll next week. Someone is going to have a  VERY unhappy New Year.  Watch me, just watch me  ...

As it happens, this morning the g/f (whose English is not bad) said it   was rubbish and some people left.  She gave up writing as the teaching   was so basic and poor, but deliberately stuck it out because of my row   with them, not wanting them to think they had 'won'.

Shitheads.

----------


## Necron99

Wow!
Keep us updated for sure.

----------


## chassamui

Every one knows Thailand is the centre of the universe and Thais are never wrong about anything. It's a constitutional fact.

I don't know why they worry so much about losing face when they all have two of them.

----------


## sunsetter

there ya go then, shows you get nothing for free  :Very Happy:

----------


## pseudolus

Farang tax money is not as good as Thai tax money that paid for the course. Farang tax money is a financial penalty for being here, and to imprison other farangs who cause all the trouble. Thai tax money is a kind donation by those who can be arsed to pay it, so it needs to be spent upon cultural enrichment activities such as training shoddy massage techniques to the ladies so that they can move to Bangkok and Pattaya and pretend to be a masseuse.

----------


## somtamslap

> When I asked why as it was free anyway, I was told 'You can't stay in here because you aren't Thai'! Jeez, if someone had said that to a foreigner in the UK or any other civilised country, the police would have been on them like a ton of bricks for racial discrimination! Disgusting behaviour!


 Should've ask the ignoramus for a grease-down and a hand job.

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Every one knows Thailand is the centre of the universe and Thais are never wrong about anything. It's a constitutional fact.
> 
> I don't know why they worry so much about losing face when they all have two of them.


Ha!  Brilliant!  Have a green for that!

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Originally Posted by Mister Fixit
> 
> When I asked why as it was free anyway, I was told 'You can't stay in here because you aren't Thai'! Jeez, if someone had said that to a foreigner in the UK or any other civilised country, the police would have been on them like a ton of bricks for racial discrimination! Disgusting behaviour!
> 
> 
>  Should've ask the ignoramus for a grease-down and a hand job.


Actually, she was about 23 and quite tasty.  However, her shithead boss who couldn't speak English (and 'managing' an English course, FFS) had instructed her to tell me and she was typical Thai 50+ year old - nasty, arrogant and ugly.

----------


## Thetyim

> I was asked to leave


Stay seated and say her English is so bad that you can't understand her

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Originally Posted by Mister Fixit
> 
> I was asked to leave
> 
> 
> Stay seated and say her English is so bad that you can't understand her


Thought of refusing, but didn't want to embarrass the g/f.  Actually, she told me this morning quite a few people came to her in the break and apologised for the bitches behaviour.   

She didn't want to go back today cos she said the teaching was so bad, but I said she should take advantage of them now, hold her head high and take their crappy certificate on Monday and wipe her arse on it.

THEN I tell the BKK post and the Nation and write a formal letter of complaint to the massage school head.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

^All pointless apart from your satisfaction as they will just sit there stubborn as a mule.

This for Thai! We Thai - Fulung stupid.

----------


## nidhogg

> I hit the roof at them in Thai, but didn't want to embarrass the g/f too much, but heads are gonna roll next week. Someone is going to have a VERY unhappy New Year. Watch me, just watch me ...


Blimey mate - no offense, but you need to get a life.  Getting so bent out of shape about being excluded from a (as you describe it) shoddy set of lessons of "English for massages".  I mean come on.

----------


## Zooheekock

Jack Meoff has imitators already.

----------


## Satonic

> I hit the roof at them in Thai, but didn't want to embarrass the g/f too much, but heads are gonna roll next week. Someone is going to have a VERY unhappy New Year. Watch me, just watch me ...





> I tell the BKK post and the Nation and write a formal letter of complaint to the massage school head


Are you serious?

----------


## ltnt

Seems we have a slight "communication problem."  What's this ferang guy doing sitting in the back of the room?  This class is for ladies  of Thai origin not for punters who think they can get greased up for free in an official setting.  Please go to the ferang and tell him he is not allowed to be in the class as its for Thai ladies who do not speak English and will unfortunately have customers that are ferang.  O.K. I'll tell him.  Get out you cannot stay here ferang...

Surmise it was something like that no doubt?

----------


## Gravesend Dave

You aint goner a win no battles here mate!

Another beer and except your a farlang,you lost.

She should of said,your name not on the list so you aint coming in,or no trainers sorry mate.
Fuck off!

No I am joking,good luck with it.

----------


## FlyFree

The lack of PC crap here is strangely refreshing, no matter which way it cuts.

You can write to everybody, don't forget God, it won't do shit.


If you can speak Thai you should know enough about Thailand to realize that?  :Confused:

----------


## Neo

Not racist. Face. 
The tutor didn't want you to see, and possibly point out, how bad her spoken English was.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Not racist. Face.


 Quite possibly neither. Perhaps she didn't want the kind of arsehole who thinks being told 'you're not Thai' is racist lurking around at the back of the class. I can't say I blame her.

----------


## Neo

*




 Originally Posted by Mister Fixit


Overt Thai racism


*


> I just had   my first openly racist remark made to me  yesterday* in over 8 years here*  - by a Government  Official!


 


> I was asked to leave.
>  When I asked why as it was free anyway, I was told 'You can't stay in here because *you aren't  Thai*'!


Perhaps it's time for a holiday or a break back to the west, just to put things in perspective.

----------


## Neo

> Not racist. Face.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Quite possibly neither. Perhaps she didn't want the kind of arsehole who thinks being told 'you're not Thai' is racist lurking around at the back of the class. I can't say I blame her.


You've got a point. He does sound like an American.

----------


## FlyFree

Oh fuck. The apologists are swarming.

WTF cares. TiT. Live with it. At least it's not nauseatingly PC.

----------


## raycarey

the course was probably tax-payer funded and set up specifically for economically disadvantaged thais who are looking for employment in massage shops or spas.  you weren't supposed to be there and he asked you to leave.  get over it....or you could write a letter to the post/nation and i'll read if while i eat my breakfast---and then completely forget about it.




> Actually, she told me this morning quite a few people came to her in the break and apologised for the bitches behaviour.  She didn't want to go back today cos she said the teaching was so bad,


there's been a lot of talk about face saving in the thread.....

----------


## Chairman Mao

Cool. A farang meltdown!

And it isn't Chitown.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

I suspect the teacher was embarrassed about her level of English, not racism at all.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> And what exactly is a gun nutter?


An idiot American, of course.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Shooting Piers Morgan would be a good start, imo. Then Simon Cowell..


I have to take my hat off to you for that one mate.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Surely even you would consider that good sport?


Definitely!  :Smile: 

Worked with a lot of them thru the years and the amount of BS they take as gospel is amazing...

----------


## raycarey

i find morgan to be insufferable.....so i don't watch his program.

imagine that.

these half-wits who think that he can be deported for expressing his opinion  have no idea that they're just being duped.....again.

----------


## slackula

> Burleigh,* TX*


'nuff said.

----------


## kingwilly

> i find morgan to be insufferable.....so i don't watch his program.
> 
> imagine that.


Likewise. 

Simple solution that somehow evades these gun toting nutters. Imagaine, a Brit saying some words being a threat to the constitution and 2nd amendment. Imagine that ?

----------


## Bobcock

They still realise the hold we have over them I guess.....

----------


## Boon Mee

> They still realise the hold we have over them I guess.....


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bobcock

correct answer

----------


## ltnt

Actually Koojo, I grew up with guns.  Spent my childhood learning how to shoot, clean and be safe when using guns.  

I owned guns for 35 years personally, until I really had no real use for them other than as mementos of a past life experience.  Gave them all away to a friend of mine.

I never killed anything that wasn't in season.  I didn't enjoy hunting much and only did it to keep company with my step-father and the local game warden who later drowned in a boating accident.

I think most Americans as well as gun owners world wide enjoy the sport of guns not the sensational gangster version or the mass murder types that always get headlines, (as they should) but they truly don't represent the 99% that keep and use arms today.

As for grinding away at Piers Morgan it could assist in his early departure from Main Stream Media circus like CNN.

Everyone has a right to choose not to own guns, and many choose not to.  Doesn't make them any less likely not to go crazy and decide to murder a bunch of visiting clergy.

On a different thought, do you think its wise not to have self protection when your living in a location that has an abundance of violent crime?

As for having a hold over Americans I seriously doubt its a hold, but rather an arrogance we do not suffer having shed the monarchy over 200 years ago, need we remind you how and why?

----------


## AntRobertson

> And what exactly is a gun nutter?  If you own a gun, that makes you a nut?  Nope, just smart.  Guns in the hands of citizens won the Revolution against the tyranny of British rule and then again in the war of 1812.  Whooped the Brits twice.  You know why the Japs never invaded the US during WWII?  We have guns.  They knew they'd get slaughtered.  Guns work for law abiding citizens.  Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


Gun nuts are those types that come out with ridiculous, logically-impaired, trite nonsense such as "guns don't kill people, people kill people". Oh, oops!

Ps. You realise the Revolutionary War is over, right?? Or are you stock-piling semi-automatic weapons just in case.  :Confused:

----------


## AntRobertson

So this Piers Morgan thing... Some red-necks are upset that someone voiced an opinion and are so worried about the gubmint and commies coming to take their guns away and trample on their precious 2nd Amendment rights that they have completely no sense of irony in trying to deprive someone else of their First Amendment rights...

Is that about right?

----------


## FlyFree

On the face of it, some Americans' love for guns is a problem. If the libtard fantasy of a peaceful world where all respect each other, all cultures are benign and everybody hums Kumbaya all day ever comes true.


Unfortunately, as the saying goes, they should get out more.

As things stand today, and I'd suggest into the future - unless everybody is kept safe by jailing the whole population - you need to protect yourself sometimes. The EU and UK citizens entrust that to the 'authorities'. Some Americans, and I, don't. You look after your own arse, you're the only one you can trust in a tight squeeze. The price of freedom.

Oh I know, the police. The angelic government. The same ones they bitch about all the time and don't trust, coincidentally.

As I said, you should get out more.

----------


## AntRobertson

> On the face of it, some American's love for guns is a problem. If the libtard fantasy of a peaceful world where all respect each other, all cultures are benign and everybody hums Kumbaya all day ever comes true.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, as the saying goes, they should get out more.


I like it how you've set-up and then attacked your own straw man there: nice bit of sophistry!

----------


## FlyFree

I laugh and jeer at the Merkins at times, but one thing I respect. Some of them dig their heels in and fight the insidious path to serfdom the EU and UK is on and which some in the US want to join.

Freedom is everything. Not just something, everything. Safety comes a distant second, third or fourth. Without freedom death is preferable.

----------


## ltnt

> I like it how you've set-up and then attacked your own straw man there: nice bit of sophistry! AntRobertson is offline Add to AntRobertson's Reputation Report Post        Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiTweet this Post!


Ant just likes to bitch.  He's an award winner for the bitch of the year. Complains about everything and anything it doesn't matter the topic.   He's whats called in the vernacular of posters as a "switch hitter."

One useless mental tiraid after another until everyone deserts the thread due to his over production of bull shit posts.

Happy New Year Ant, "Where would we all be if it weren't for people like you?"

----------


## FlyFree

I see he's on the thread. Ignore is great.

Hey Ant. Boo.

----------


## Zooheekock

> The EU and UK citizens entrust that to the 'authorities'.


Low murder rates.



> Some  Americans, and I, don't.


High murder rates. What a difficult decision to make. What to do? What to do?



> The price of freedom.


You go Marlboro man. Don't take any shit from those pansy commie euro-fags. What the fuck do they know, eh?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Freedom is everything. Not just something, everything. Safety comes a distant second, third or fourth. Without freedom death is preferable.


Your mangling of Jefferson's thoughts aside for the moment, do you think that these twenty kids and their families would share your all or nothing sentiments?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> I like it how you've set-up and then attacked your own straw man there: nice bit of sophistry! AntRobertson is offline Add to AntRobertson's Reputation Report Post        Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiTweet this Post!
> 
> 
> Ant just likes to bitch.  He's an award winner for the bitch of the year. Complains about everything and anything it doesn't matter the topic.   He's whats called in the vernacular of posters as a "switch hitter."
> 
> One useless mental tiraid after another until everyone deserts the thread due to his over production of bull shit posts.
> 
> Happy New Year Ant, "Where would we all be if it weren't for people like you?"


... 



Sorry, who are you?

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> The EU and UK citizens entrust that to the 'authorities'.
> 
> 
> Low murder rates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I know. In your shortsighted world safety is everything.

A bridge too far, extrapolating, even with clear direction markers. That requires more than education, it requires intelligence.

----------


## FlyFree

Sorry Ant. I can't hear you. Whaddaya say?

----------


## slackula

> freedom





> Freedom





> freedom


Freedom is code for "White, Anglo-Saxon Protestant privilege."

----------


## AntRobertson

> Sorry Ant. I can't hear you. Whaddaya say?


Oh, ok... So repeating that I'm on 'ignore' must be for your own benefit then.

Trying to convince yourself?  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Sorry, who are you?


It must be difficult getting in touch with the real world while sitting on that mountain of excrement you dribble all over the board you big cry baby.

----------


## Zooheekock

> A bridge too far, extrapolating, even with clear direction markers. That requires more than education, it requires intelligence.


As a pastiche of Rural Surin, that's pretty good.

----------


## ltnt

> Freedom is code for "White, Anglo-Saxon Protestant privilege."


No its simply what it is, freedom.  Check it out, you may like it.

One note however, it ain't free.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Sorry, who are you?
> 
> 
> It must be difficult getting in touch with the real world while sitting on that mountain of excrement you dribble all over the board you big cry baby.


... Nope, still no idea who you are. From your whinge about wringing it seems that you think I should, or that I'd care what you think. Funny.  :Smile: 

Still, if you'd like I'm sure I could find room for you on my Morons List? Pretty sure I could find some space in between 'Racists' and 'Dribbling Morons' (it's not alphabetized, my list). You'll need to up your game somewhat though.

----------


## ltnt

So impression has taken I see.  You can't reason or debate.  I knew it but just wanted to confirm it for myself.  torch em all that's your way Ant, good going but its isn't winning many battles here.

Crawl back into your nest and wait for mama to bring you another worm.  Buzzards are not good neighbors.  Be careful you may run a fowl... :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Yes, yes... Your application for membership of the ARFC has been received and will be processed in due course - don't call us, we'll call you.

In the interim please do feel free to continue on a trial basis however (seriously though, up your game  :Smile: ).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Everyone has a right to choose not to own guns, and many choose not to.


Not in a first world country.




> On a different thought, do you think its wise not to have self protection when your living in a location that has an abundance of violent crime?


Maybe if people didn't have easy access to guns, these places wouldn't be so dangerous? sorry - I forgot Americans can't see the bloody obvious.




> As for having a hold over Americans I seriously doubt its a hold, but rather an arrogance we do not suffer having shed the monarchy over 200 years ago, need we remind you how and why?


The 13 colonies simply weren't that important economically, so not much effort was made to hang onto them. If they were important, the terrorists would've lost. When the Caribbean islands, which were important, were threatened the French had their arses handed to them.

----------


## DrAndy

> Guns work for law abiding citizens. Guns don't kill people


guns also work for criminals and the psychotic

and your point is?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shite..

Difficult for some to fathom, though.

----------


## Rural Surin

> A bridge too far, extrapolating, even with clear direction markers. That requires more than education, it requires intelligence.
> 			
> 		
> 
> As a pastiche of Rural Surin, that's pretty good.


 
Uncanny, isn't it? :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by quimbian corholla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by FlyFree
> ...


Oh my. It's nice and comfy in libtardland innit. Everything has been pre-processed for you by some educated half-wit. No critical, painful thought required. 

Heaven.

Robots. No different from any other religious idiot. Facts, if pointed out, simply are obstacles to weave around. No point in presenting them.

Rule #1 for wannabe libtards. Never let the feet touch the ground.

----------


## Rural Surin

Yep.

Still difficult for some to comprehend.

The connections just aren't there, befuddled by their manufactured existence.

Dumbed down is bliss.

----------


## Norton

Millionaire tefler dissed by a Thai, hostile acts against America, deport Piers Morgan, disarm  America, arm all Americans, predictions of civil war, racist accusations, liberty, freedom,  justice, libtards, rednecks, tales from the late great British empire, inbreeding, psychotic nutters, sane nutters, and the beat goes on. 

All fits doesn't it. In a Teakdoorish sort of way.

----------


## beazalbob69

I am afraid to post on this thread for fear of being forced on one side of the road or the other. Must be nice for all the people living in such a black or white world with absolutely no room for grey.

I am an American that has never owned a gun. Yesterday my good friend of many years who has recently become interested in owning a gun for fear of his family's safety because the United States quick slide into chaos took me to a shooting range.

I got to see what the Non US posters love to talk about namely the stupidity of gun nut Americans. One of the managers? of the range/gun shop is a full on "Patriot" spouting nonsense about killing anybody trying to take his precious assault weapons away from him and "At least the blue helmets of the UN are easy targets" The gun shop sold out of assault weapons in 2 days after the school shootings for fear of a ban.

Really was a bunch of Redneck Hillbilly gun nuts there that place was packed. I work across the street from the range and I have never seen it that packed.

That was the White side and now for the Black.

I got to try shooting a real gun for the first time in my life. It was a glock 9mm hangun. It was fun. I am a natural my aim was dead on. I was able to easily outshoot my friend who has been a few times. From 20 feet I could put 10 out of 10 rounds right into someones head/chest without trying.

I am not a gun nut.I do not own a gun. I do understand why someone would want to own a gun. If the US economy ever does go down which I see as inevitable having a gun to protect you and your family from all of the evil people that will obviously have guns gun ban or not seems like a no brainer to me.

----------


## beazalbob69

Double post sorry

----------


## ChrisM

> I am afraid to post on this thread for fear of being forced on one side of the road or the other. Must be nice for all the people living in such a black or white world with absolutely no room for grey.
> 
> I am an American that has never owned a gun. Yesterday my good friend of many years who has recently become interested in owning a gun for fear of his family's safety because the United States quick slide into chaos took me to a shooting range.
> 
> I got to see what the Non US posters love to talk about namely the stupidity of gun nut Americans. One of the managers? of the range/gun shop is a full on "Patriot" spouting nonsense about killing anybody trying to take his precious assault weapons away from him and "At least the blue helmets of the UN are easy targets" The gun shop sold out of assault weapons in 2 days after the school shootings for fear of a ban.
> 
> Really was a bunch of Redneck Hillbilly gun nuts there that place was packed. I work across the street from the range and I have never seen it that packed.
> 
> That was the White side and now for the Black.
> ...


That's an interesting point. These gun laws are a result of the anarchy and lawlessness of the old wild west. That anarchy and lawlessness seems to be returning due to the implosion of the US economy. There's a certain logic to the current gun laws and gung ho attitude of many gun owners..

----------


## Boon Mee

> Millionaire tefler dissed by a Thai, hostile acts against America, deport Piers Morgan, disarm  America, arm all Americans, predictions of civil war, racist accusations, liberty, freedom,  justice, libtards, rednecks, tales from the late great British empire, inbreeding, psychotic nutters, sane nutters, and the beat goes on. 
> 
> All fits doesn't it. In a Teakdoorish sort of way.


You forgot Hillery's inability to testify before Congress re her culpability in the death of our Ambassador to Libya due to a severe yeast infection... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> These gun laws are a result of the anarchy and lawlessness of the old wild west.


RUBBISH!

----------


## DrAndy

^ can you explain why?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> can you explain why?


Of course not. They can't handle the fact they still rely upon redundant laws to give them 'entitlement' to make up for their tiny dicks and intellect.

----------


## DrAndy

my last UK g/f had a US husband who had a whopper, so she said

he was not too smart though as he couldn't keep her

----------


## ltnt

Because that's what one calls a Euro stereo typical vision of the USA...all cowboys and Injuns ya know...almost as bad as the Uk vision of Racism.  

Rubbish Andy is garbage in equals garbage out.  Get it?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Because that's what one calls a Euro stereo typical vision of the USA...all cowboys and Injuns ya know...almost as bad as the Uk vision of Racism. 
> 
> Rubbish Andy is garbage in equals garbage out. Get it?


Well, outside of all this....ChrisM's speculative romance of what the American wild west might envision. The faired notion that the rough and tumble period of the _wild west_ and subsequent expansion were filled with an "anything goes/everyone for themselves" arrangement would be far from any reality.....and the contemporary ideal of the gun-loving/gun-toting American.

Not that this historic love affair doesn't exist.....yet stems from a more institutional cause. The long storied romance with all things militarism, nationalism, patriotism, and their relationships with American Providence [exceptionalism] are primary factors throughout the consciousness of the populations. 

Reflective, are the overseas military adventures that stirs a nation [throughout the young history] and domestically accepted policing/para-military systems that are in place today......still championed and romance.

----------


## Makmak456

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> Because that's what one calls a Euro stereo typical vision of the USA...all cowboys and Injuns ya know...almost as bad as the Uk vision of Racism. 
> 
> Rubbish Andy is garbage in equals garbage out. Get it?
> 
> 
> Well, outside of all this....ChrisM's speculative romance of what the American wild west might envision. The faired notion that the rough and tumble period of the _wild west_ and subsequent expansion were filled with an "anything goes/everyone for themselves" arrangement would be far from any reality.....and the contemporary ideal of the gun-loving/gun-toting American.
> ...


Qud ya post that in engrish, so the rest of us nuckle draggig redneks can unnstand it ?

----------


## Rural Surin

Concise.
It's comes down to a subliminal romance with militarism.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> I am afraid to post on this thread for fear of being forced on one side of the road or the other. Must be nice for all the people living in such a black or white world with absolutely no room for grey.
> 
> I am an American that has never owned a gun. Yesterday my good friend of many years who has recently become interested in owning a gun for fear of his family's safety because the United States quick slide into chaos took me to a shooting range.
> 
> I got to see what the Non US posters love to talk about namely the stupidity of gun nut Americans. One of the managers? of the range/gun shop is a full on "Patriot" spouting nonsense about killing anybody trying to take his precious assault weapons away from him and "At least the blue helmets of the UN are easy targets" The gun shop sold out of assault weapons in 2 days after the school shootings for fear of a ban.
> 
> Really was a bunch of Redneck Hillbilly gun nuts there that place was packed. I work across the street from the range and I have never seen it that packed.
> 
> That was the White side and now for the Black.
> ...


Well said mate!

No mater where your from there are fucking wrongens! you seem to post what you think ,good on you I like it.
Top bloke. :Smile:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> I am afraid to post on this thread for fear of being forced on one side of the road or the other. Must be nice for all the people living in such a black or white world with absolutely no room for grey.
> 
> I am an American that has never owned a gun. Yesterday my good friend of many years who has recently become interested in owning a gun for fear of his family's safety because the United States quick slide into chaos took me to a shooting range.
> 
> I got to see what the Non US posters love to talk about namely the stupidity of gun nut Americans. One of the managers? of the range/gun shop is a full on "Patriot" spouting nonsense about killing anybody trying to take his precious assault weapons away from him and "At least the blue helmets of the UN are easy targets" The gun shop sold out of assault weapons in 2 days after the school shootings for fear of a ban.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I have been reading much from you lately and have noticed the same. Keep it up it is refreshing!

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> Because that's what one calls a Euro stereo typical vision of the USA...all cowboys and Injuns ya know...almost as bad as the Uk vision of Racism. 
> 
> Rubbish Andy is garbage in equals garbage out. Get it?
> 
> 
> Well, outside of all this....ChrisM's speculative romance of what the American wild west might envision. The faired notion that the rough and tumble period of the _wild west_ and subsequent expansion were filled with an "anything goes/everyone for themselves" arrangement would be far from any reality.....and the contemporary ideal of the gun-loving/gun-toting American.
> ...


I agree Rural. Americans are taught from childhood to love everything Military. They make it look like a fucking good way to pass the time for 2 to 4 years. Ever watch some of the American cartoons from the 80's like G.I. JOE ? Amazing the amount of brainwashing that goes on. Now they have recruitment commercials showing how cool it is to pilot a drone "It's just like playing a video game kids" and they show the Marines as fighting off an alien invasion in another unbelievable! 

Saddest part is they have no shortage of recruits.

----------


## chassamui

Jeff you have long since exceeded your capacity for making rational posts. These days you are more akin to aboriginal dream time.
You are a serial fantasist.
You should have given up when the oldtimers kicked in.
Too many guns and too many people with a sense of entitlement.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Jeff you have long since exceeded your capacity for making rational posts. These days you are more akin to aboriginal dream time.
> You are a serial fantasist.
> You should have given up when the oldtimers kicked in.
> Too many guns and too many people with a sense of entitlement.


 
Hit a nerve with your particular romance and fancy of militarism, Chas?

It'll be ok, my friend...
Run off now and muse yourself with your toy soldiers.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^More Jeffso Dull than Jethro Tull

----------


## ltnt

Americas romance with all things military?  Better check European history if you want or need "romance about militarism."

Thousands of years of war, expansion, greed, religious zealots, mad rulers, incest, royality, entitlement, slavery, murder, assassinations, gologs, famine, racial strife, colonialism, and treachery. 

Perhaps all those who find America to be a land of war mongers need a history lesson on their own countries first.  

One thing for sure, Americans never will bow down to kiss the feet of a tyrant.  Nor will they support a monarchy that serves no other purpose than tourism.  English people still bow down and pay for the privileged few.  Take care of your own issues then you will have some room for honest discussion and criticism.  Until then, I think you need to mind your own house.

----------


## wasabi

Hello Mr Fixit. That Thai instructor would have been to embarrsed to teach in front of you in English. Maybe she had visions of you giggling at her attempts at teaching in English.Asking you to leave spared you sitting through a boring lecture.Not to worry,its water off of a ducks back.

----------


## DrAndy

> Qud ya post that in engrish, so the rest of us nuckle draggig redneks can unnstand it ?





> It's comes down to a subliminal romance with militarism.


failed




> Jeff you have long since exceeded your capacity for making rational posts.


what was the capacity again?





> These days you are more akin to aboriginal dream time.


nothing wrong with that, or do you just want a tedious same same boring forum?

----------

